

Hastebin: a better way to pastebin code - zellio
http://hastebin.com/about.md

======
jfaucett
I really like this idea, because I think it solves a problem, also the
implementation looks very nice!

I'm assuming this is a Show HN (if so I'd be a good idea to rename), but
anyway, heres some of my ideas. First, the keyboard shortcuts (new, just text,
and twitter) aren't working for me on chrome with a german keyboard. Also I've
run into this problem many times before with keycodes, there's not just the
browsers, you gotta worry about language keyboard mappings too. Otherwise,
everything worked nicely for me.

As far as suggestions go, I would love to be able to create an account where
code snippets could be shared privately with other members of my team (like
git does for repos), there's a lot of times where we would like to share code
snippets (skype blows everything up), without having to scp to/from the server
or dropbox it. If you could make that really easy through this webapp you'd at
least have one paying member :)

